# Brewtan B and Green Strike Water



## Black n Tan (3/10/18)

A few months ago I started using Brewtan B (high MW tannic acid) in my mash and sparge water. This followed a brief experiment with low dissolved oxygen brewing. Although I ditched the LODO process I decided to retain Brewtan B as it binds copper and iron which are catalysts for oxidation reactions. I also started adding salts to my sparge water. One day I noticed my sparge water had turned a rusty brown colour and after further inspection realised my urn element was breaking down. I had been experiencing some muted hop and malt flavour in my beer so decided to ditch the urn for a new Birko with a concealed element. So today I brewed and added brew tan B and gypsum to the sparge water in the urn. A few hours later and I notice that the urn water has turned green. A quick search and other have had a similar experience. I'll brew tomorrow and ditch the Brewwtan, but curious as to what is going on?


----------



## Meddo (19/11/18)

Black n Tan said:


> A few months ago I started using Brewtan B (high MW tannic acid) in my mash and sparge water. This followed a brief experiment with low dissolved oxygen brewing. Although I ditched the LODO process I decided to retain Brewtan B as it binds copper and iron which are catalysts for oxidation reactions. I also started adding salts to my sparge water. One day I noticed my sparge water had turned a rusty brown colour and after further inspection realised my urn element was breaking down. I had been experiencing some muted hop and malt flavour in my beer so decided to ditch the urn for a new Birko with a concealed element. So today I brewed and added brew tan B and gypsum to the sparge water in the urn. A few hours later and I notice that the urn water has turned green. A quick search and other have had a similar experience. I'll brew tomorrow and ditch the Brewwtan, but curious as to what is going on?


Hey B&T, did you get to the bottom of this one? And can I ask why you decided to ditch the LODO aspect? I'm considering having a crack at that myself.

Cheers,


----------



## Black n Tan (29/11/18)

Meddo said:


> Hey B&T, did you get to the bottom of this one? And can I ask why you decided to ditch the LODO aspect? I'm considering having a crack at that myself.
> 
> Cheers,


It would seem that high MW tannic acid forms colour compounds when it binds iron or copper. I guess this colour change is a sign that it is doing its' job, but is a little disconcerting. Regarding LoDO brewing I did a side by side comparison using conventional brewing and the loDO technique for a Munich Helles and I nor others could taste the difference in a blind triangle test. That said my beers recently haven't been of the quality they used to be and I am searching for a cause. When I find it I will repeat the experiment and see if there is an improvement. When I first did a LoDO batch some time back I felt it brought out a lovely grainy malt flavour but this didn't happen in the side by side comparison. I recently brewed a LoDO Munich Helles at Grain and Grape for a demo and must say it was a really lovely beer so it is certainly worth a try.


----------

